# T-Jet Front Axle Setup



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

On a stock Aurora T-Jet chassis, using the stock wheels, stock axle and skinny stock tires, is there a proper setup for the side-to-side movement allowed in the front axle? Should the rims be pressed close to the chassis so the axle has very little side-to-side movement, or does it not matter? Will having more play in the front axle (rims farther apart) cause the car to "wobble"?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It depends on the type of axle. If the axle has splines, too much side to side play will cause the splines to rub on the chassis and can cause binding. I usually press them right to the chassis, then slip an exacto between the wheel and chassis to open it up just a hair.


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

If your rules will allow it you can put a pick up shoe or brush spring on the axle between the hub and chassis for a wider stance and the little give it lets the chassis travel a bit in the corners. I have found this to help in our left turn only tracks we run on.
Just my thought but any little adjustments will help or hurt, ya just gotta speramint a little.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Spacers help bring the wheels out a bit and take up the slop if your rules allow for it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes... If rules allow DO try spacers...*



desototjets said:


> Spacers help bring the wheels out a bit and take up the slop if your rules allow for it.


Wonderful little bits of nylon or delrin goodness. :thumbsup: Not the end all solution, you still have to make sure not to press the hubs on too tight, but a big help IMHO. Like Mr Desoto says they also help fill out some of the wheel wells on certain stock tjet bods so they don't look all sucked in and goofy. I think the cars handle better with even a slightly wider track. I have them on nearly every car I have running. 

IF... spacers are *not* allowed... then at minimum follow joeLED's advice by using a thin blade or shim to press the hub against the chassis and create a gap to allow free spinning, but eliminate excess side to side action. Bear in mind though, that if you don't clean up the hub surfaces and chassis surfaces that will be facing eachother and rubbing against eachother as the wheels spin, you are likely gonna lose some roll. Friction robs you blind on a stock tjet chassis if you don't "attend" to all the parts that work together as the car is running.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Wonderful little bits of nylon or delrin goodness. :thumbsup: Not the end all solution, you still have to make sure not to press the hubs on too tight, but a big help IMHO. Like Mr Desoto says they also help fill out some of the wheel wells on certain stock tjet bods so they don't look all sucked in and goofy. I think the cars handle better with even a slightly wider track. I have them on nearly every car I have running.
> 
> IF... spacers are *not* allowed... then at minimum follow joeLED's advice by using a thin blade or shim to press the hub against the chassis and create a gap to allow free spinning, but eliminate excess side to side action. Bear in mind though, that if you don't clean up the hub surfaces and chassis surfaces that will be facing eachother and rubbing against eachother as the wheels spin, you are likely gonna lose some roll. Friction robs you blind on a stock tjet chassis if you don't "attend" to all the parts that work together as the car is running.



Clean the hub surfaces? Please explain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Clean the hub surfaces? Please explain.:thumbsup:


Joe,
I assume he means clean the back of the wheel hub; the part that will rub on the chassis. If there are burrs or other imperfections, there will be additional friction.


----------

